# [RISOLTO] - Ripristino di COREUTILS

## lsegalla

Salve, sulla macchina dove lavoro stavo per fare il solito emerge -uDNp world dopo un emerge --sync

E' da un bel po' che non lo faccio causa problemini vari...

C'erano due pacchetti che mi bloccavano l'aggiornamento (mktemp e coreutils) e dopo averli smascherati li ho dovuti togliere (ho fatto emerge --unmerge mktemp e emerge --unmerge coreutils).

Durante la disinstallazione di coreutils mi è uscito un messaggio che mi diceva che potevo danneggiare qualcosa ma non ho fatto a tempo a stoppare il tutto e adesso ho un pelino di dubbi. Per la cronaca ero in konsole, sotto modalità grafica (non so se può servire saperlo).

Adesso non vuole saperne di fare nessun emerge, poichè mi esce quanto segue:

```

14:50:31 (43.02 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/bzip2-1.0.5.tar.gz' saved [841402/841402]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking bzip2-1.0.5.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6965, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6395, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3981, in merge

    return self._merge(mylist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4259, in _merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4806, in doebuild

    alwaysdep=1, logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3717, in spawnebuild

    mysettings, debug=debug, logfile=logfile, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2824, in spawn

    set_term_size(rows, columns, slave_fd)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/output.py", line 347, in set_term_size

    spawn(cmd, env=os.environ, fd_pipes={0:fd})

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 179, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: stty

```

Se faccio un revdep-rebuild invece mi esce quanto segue:

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 93: ls: command not found

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 98: tr: command not found

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 104: tr: command not found

!!! Unable to write temporary files to either /root or /var/tmp !!!

```

Detto questo nemmeno ci provo a riavviare per il momento perchè vorrei continuare a usarlo sto pc al lavoro sennò... mi tocca star fermo    :Smile: 

Son nelle vostre mani, mea culpa      :Confused: Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Apr 29, 2008 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Durante la disinstallazione di coreutils mi è uscito un messaggio che mi diceva che potevo danneggiare qualcosa ma non ho fatto a tempo a stoppare il tutto e adesso ho un pelino di dubbi. Per la cronaca ero in konsole, sotto modalità grafica (non so se può servire saperlo). 

 

io per ovviare a questi problemi mi sono configurato attentamente gli ELOG in /etc/make.conf in particolar modo l'echo del summary:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo save-summary"
```

per il tuo specifico problema non saprei al momento come aiutarti... vediamo se arriva qualcuno che ha già avuto a che fare con qualcosa del genere...

[edit] ad occhio sembra un problema relativo a portage... quali sono stati gli ultimi emerge? posteresti 

```
# qlop -l | tail
```

 (giusto per vedere gli ultimi 10)

----------

## k01

non c'era bisogno di smacherarli, e soprattutto non c'era bisogno di unmergerli tutti e due, bastava mktemp, perchè come hai visto, ora senza coreutils non funziona più niente. guarda qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688256.html

----------

## lsegalla

A dire il vero è da un pezzo che non faccio nessun emerge e ho cominciato togliendo quei due pacchetti.

Comunque ecco il risultato di qlop -l | tail

```

bash: tail: command not found

```

(che sfiga, quindi non sono in condizioni di dare dati)

Per il resto ho appena letto l'altro thread indicato da Extremer, finirò all'inferno nella schiera degli idioti...

In quel thread sembra ci sia il link alla soluzione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688256.html

Speremo ben....

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Comunque ecco il risultato di qlop -l | tail
> 
> ```
> 
> bash: tail: command not found
> ...

 

orpo, infatti il tutto si riconduce a:

```
sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 (/usr/bin/tail)

sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 (/bin/tail)
```

----------

## lsegalla

Prima di far minchiate di nuovo... in teoria basterebbe scaricare questo

http://demandiseineseite.gmxhome.de/bin/coreutils-6.9-r1.tbz2

"Just unpacking it and exporting the ./bin folder to your PATH should enable you to emerge coreutils."

Da modalità testo non riesco a fare niente a sto punto, dalla modalità grafica mi tiro fuori la cartella BIN e i files contenuti in essa, ma comunque non riesco a portarceli dentro alla mia /bin

Come faccio ?

Apparentemente ho tutto quel che mi serve ma mi son incantato qua...

-- edit --

rettifico: forse non ho capito dove la devo mettere sta roba

----------

## k01

credo che devi avviare per forza da cd, e scompattare l'archivio con il livecd

----------

## lsegalla

Quale è il comando per scomprimere sto tbz2 da console ?

----------

## Onip

Vedi qui.

----------

## k01

mmh, dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa di .tar.bz2, quindi tar xvjf file.tbz2

----------

## lsegalla

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> mmh, dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa di .tar.bz2, quindi tar xvjf file.tbz2

 

Sì, è esatto... da console funzionava anche il man e ho fatto la cosa, il sistema poi è ripartito ma provando a riemergere COREUTILS ottengo il seguente errore

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 to /

 * automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1515: id: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1515: id: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 669: install: command not found

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1802:  Called dyn_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/work'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-devel/automake-1.10.1:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1802:  Called dyn_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/work'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

io ho estratto i files contenuti nella cartella BIN dell'archivio e li ho copiati in /bin

ho fatto solo questo, forse è necessario copiare anche ETC e USR ?

nel thread in questione non si faceva riferimento a quello... che mi consigliate di fare?

il PC fortunatamente ora si avvia ma non posso fare aggiornamenti di nessun tipo....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tu dovevi scompattare l'intero archivio nella / del tuo sistema, per cui non solo /bin ma tutto; magari guarda il contenuto dell'archivio con un -tvjf verifica se e quali files sotto etc lui sovrascriverà e poi vai con dios!

----------

## lsegalla

Su /etc c'è praticamente molto poco, penso di poter andare tranquillo

```

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./etc/

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3831 2008-01-24 16:07 ./etc/DIR_COLORS

```

Per sicurezza vi posto il tutto, se magari dovete vedere qualcos'altro:

```

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21944 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/mkdir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17784 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/echo

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13692 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/tty

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     67392 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/sort

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     42556 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/dd

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     46604 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/date

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     83828 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/vdir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13692 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/dirname

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     38380 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/rm

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13696 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/chroot

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17788 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/mkfifo

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/sync

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     34300 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/chmod

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     63124 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/mv

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     30160 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/tr

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26068 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/head

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17804 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/uname

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13688 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/basename

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     40448 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/stty

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     42548 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/chgrp

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/yes

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     83828 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/ls

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21932 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/readlink

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17840 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/cat

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17844 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/pwd

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     38456 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/df

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26048 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/ln

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26068 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/expr

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17796 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/sleep

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21952 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/mknod

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     83828 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/dir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     63076 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/du

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17788 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/rmdir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     46652 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/chown

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     30116 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/cut

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     58980 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/cp

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17812 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/seq

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     34256 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/touch

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13676 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/true

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13696 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/env

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     38436 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/tail

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13676 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/false

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21992 2008-01-24 16:07 ./bin/wc

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./etc/

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3831 2008-01-24 16:07 ./etc/DIR_COLORS

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17812 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/users

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13688 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/logname

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26060 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/join

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tty -> /bin/tty

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26072 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/md5sum

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/printenv

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sort -> /bin/sort

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26044 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/printf

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17848 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/factor

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/vdir -> /bin/vdir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26080 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/split

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/dirname -> /bin/dirname

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17792 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/pathchk

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/chroot -> /bin/chroot

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/mkfifo -> /bin/mkfifo

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     34256 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/ptx

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tr -> /bin/tr

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26080 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sum

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/head -> /bin/head

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26116 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/who

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17836 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/cksum

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/uname -> /bin/uname

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     22044 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/nl

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13692 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/whoami

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     22000 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tac

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     50844 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/pr

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/basename -> /bin/basename

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17820 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/nohup

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26052 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/test

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17812 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tee

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/yes -> /bin/yes

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17800 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/paste

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/readlink -> /bin/readlink

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21972 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/expand

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     34272 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/od

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     34280 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/stat

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/unlink

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     79320 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sha512sum

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/link

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     42564 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/shred

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     38360 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sha256sum

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/expr -> /bin/expr

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     22028 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/pinky

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sleep -> /bin/sleep

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21892 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tsort

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17800 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/nice

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17812 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/comm

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/dir -> /bin/dir

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21972 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/unexpand

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21916 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/fold

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21908 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/dircolors

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/du -> /bin/du

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     30232 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/csplit

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26060 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/[

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21956 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/base64

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/cut -> /bin/cut

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     59040 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/install

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/seq -> /bin/seq

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/touch -> /bin/touch

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     21904 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/fmt

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     38360 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sha224sum

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     13684 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/hostid

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     30168 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sha1sum

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26032 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/uniq

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/env -> /bin/env

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/tail -> /bin/tail

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     26112 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/shuf

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     17832 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/id

-rwxr-xr-x root/root     79320 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/sha384sum

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/bin/wc -> /bin/wc

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/de/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/

-rw-r--r-- root/root    274817 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/de/LC_TIME/

lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/locale/de/LC_TIME/coreutils.mo -> ../LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/

-rw-r--r-- root/root     99054 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/ChangeLog-2005.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1061 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/AUTHORS.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10159 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/THANKS.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4392 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/README.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root     25115 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/NEWS.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root     51613 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/ChangeLog.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3912 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/doc/coreutils-6.9-r1/TODO.bz2

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/

-rw-r--r-- root/root       843 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/basename.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       804 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/users.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1571 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/stat.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       823 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/true.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       708 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/logname.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1372 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/mv.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       925 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sleep.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       906 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/mkdir.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       837 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tee.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1084 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1878 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/shred.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       880 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/comm.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1989 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/od.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1726 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tail.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       724 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/unlink.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1019 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/shuf.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1921 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sort.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1577 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/df.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2831 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/vdir.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       760 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tsort.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1194 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/who.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       721 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/hostid.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1990 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/cp.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1077 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/fmt.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       998 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/readlink.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       964 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/wc.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2083 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/pr.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1061 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/echo.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       934 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/expand.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1159 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/uniq.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1522 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tr.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1094 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sha256sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       737 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/link.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       766 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tty.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1358 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/nl.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       833 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/nohup.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       974 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/unexpand.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       899 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/rmdir.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       722 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sync.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1095 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sha224sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       845 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/pathchk.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       859 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/printenv.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       821 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/false.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1621 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/test.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       736 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/whoami.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1013 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/base64.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1106 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/seq.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1361 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/expr.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1575 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/install.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1253 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/printf.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1030 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/mknod.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       825 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/pwd.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       887 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/env.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1863 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/dd.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1087 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sha384sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1102 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/touch.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2398 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/chmod.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1042 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/cat.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1048 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/head.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       726 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/cksum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1380 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/ptx.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1266 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/cut.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       771 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/factor.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       979 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/nice.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3131 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/stty.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1120 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/split.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2814 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       920 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/tac.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1084 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sha1sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       888 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/fold.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       813 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/chroot.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1569 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/ln.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       981 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/pinky.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2828 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/dir.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1246 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/csplit.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       914 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/paste.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2169 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/date.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       753 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/yes.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1836 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/chown.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       921 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/id.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1603 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/rm.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2018 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/du.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       946 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/dircolors.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       838 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       856 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/dirname.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       827 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/mkfifo.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root       960 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/uname.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1342 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/chgrp.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1089 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/sha512sum.1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- root/root      1300 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/man/man1/join.1.bz2

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/info/

-rw-r--r-- root/root    134123 2008-01-24 16:07 ./usr/share/info/coreutils.info.bz2

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

```

A questo punto posso andare tranquillo e scompattare tutto l'archivio suppongo... anzi, vado e vi faccio sapere

----------

## lsegalla

Confermo, tutto a posto, chiudo il thread e lo rinomino in qualcosa di adatto ora che ho capito    :Very Happy: 

THANX

----------

